# Dog chewing paws after grooming/feet shaved



## Bits (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a 5-month old poodle puppy who chewed the tops of her feet for about a week after they were shaved (very short) by the breeder during a routine groom the day she came to us. (We just got her 2 weeks ago, so I'm not sure if she has done this after every groom.) 

Now that it's been 2 weeks, she is no longer chewing the tops and is only licking the bottoms periodically as part of what looks like routine self-grooming. 

How common is chewing the tops of the feet after shaving, and is it normal? 

Should I use a product like Lickguard to discourage the chewing? 

For those with experience, would having her feet shaved, but not so extremely short, prevent this after future grooms?

Thanks!

Bits


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So... I'm going to make an odd comparison here but... bear with me. 

You know if you shave your bits, and then maybe you skip a day of showering and the hair has had some time to grow back and makes everything a little itchy? Well it's the same sort of deal for your dog. The fur growing back caused irritation and that irritation caused itching, and that constant itching meant biting - which now has introduced moisture to the area making it a prime location for bacteria to grow or yeast to run wild which makes it all the more itchy. 

I would definitely hesitate to clip the toe fur so short. A slight trim shouldn't do harm, but the fur is there for a reason. 

If she is still licking her feet, I would put a cone on her to try to prevent her from doing so. You can take it off after a few days and see what happens. Worst comes to worst - you'll need a shampoo such as pro-hex to beat any infection the constant licking may have caused.


----------



## Bits (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol on the comparison. Thanks for taking the time to reply. Your explanation totally makes sense, and I feel better that it was a normal response to the irritation of shaving. Fortunately she stopped the chewing about a week ago, but I will know for next time not to shave so short!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> So... I'm going to make an odd comparison here but... bear with me.
> 
> You know if you shave your bits, and then maybe you skip a day of showering and the hair has had some time to grow back and makes everything a little itchy? Well it's the same sort of deal for your dog. The fur growing back caused irritation and that irritation caused itching, and that constant itching meant biting - which now has introduced moisture to the area making it a prime location for bacteria to grow or yeast to run wild which makes it all the more itchy.
> 
> ...


Lol, BBM, I was totally going to make the same inappropriate comparison.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

BostonBullMama said:


> So... I'm going to make an odd comparison here but... bear with me.
> 
> You know if you shave your bits, and then maybe you skip a day of showering and the hair has had some time to grow back and makes everything a little itchy? Well it's the same sort of deal for your dog. The fur growing back caused irritation and that irritation caused itching, and that constant itching meant biting - which now has introduced moisture to the area making it a prime location for bacteria to grow or yeast to run wild which makes it all the more itchy.
> 
> ...


LOL. I'm itching like crazy after I shave my LEGS. But yeah, pretty much this. I would maybe grab some anti itch shampoo and wash the feet in it, or a medicated as BostonBullMama said if there are raw areas. 

Some dogs are just more sensitive to the shaving than others. I would just opt for no poodle feet next time.


----------



## Bits (Jun 30, 2015)

Good to know--didn't know anti-itch shampoos were available. Still, though, definitely will take all your advice and not so short poodle feet in future.


----------

